# submitting tax return in spain



## jeffbr (Sep 20, 2010)

I´ve recently become self employed in spain"autonomo"
and need to submit my 3 monthly tax return.
Can anyone help advise what I can claim back
or offset eg fuel and general business expenses?
Many thanks Jeff


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jeffbr said:


> I´ve recently become self employed in spain"autonomo"
> and need to submit my 3 monthly tax return.
> Can anyone help advise what I can claim back
> or offset eg fuel and general business expenses?
> Many thanks Jeff


it will vary depending upon what you do


you need a gestor


oh & welcome btw


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Definitely essential to get a gestor. They don't charge a fortune (ours was €20) and will probably save you more than they charge anyway.

They are also called "Asesores fiscal" and are found in every town and village.


----------

